# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Cleveland Cavaliers



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6><font color=red>Cleveland Cavaliers</font></font></font> </center>

 *VS* 

<center>10-31-03
TV: FSNW
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
*

</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (0-1) Cleveland (0-2)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

no predictions please just enjoy the game


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

question will this game be on league pass


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> question will this game be on league pass


I am guessing so.


----------



## elastic modulus (May 6, 2003)

on TNT last night they showed the upcomming broadcast schedule, and Blazers vs Cavs is suppose to show on NBA tv. Thought I'm not sure if it is league pass or the cable channel ( do they stilll have that? I'm a little out of date regarding tv.)


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

it says nba tv which i dont have but it says it will be on fsn


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

It will be shown on NBA TV in high definition.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> *X-Factor:**
> *


I think that Rasheed's performance at SF could be labeled the Blazers X-Factor in this game.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ok it 6-11...........

we can start playing now.

I like the Cavs uniforms!


6-16..,, now


CAVS 12-2 in the paint


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*comcast 34*

DIRECTV 648


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Damon is scoring at will on Lebron*

He looks great !!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ok it 6-11...........
> 
> we can start playing now.
> ...


18-19 now! Go Blazers!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

actually Boozer looks impressive right now


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*I had not remembered*

Boozer was that big of a star ! 

Let's just say he looks like one tonight.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Bonzi just took himself out of the game*

Could it be because he stinks tonight??


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

tied at 23 at the end of 1

Go Blazers!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*stephania with great block*

woods with a three pointer !!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

now we are clicking

Stepania with the block and rebound

Q with the 3

31 - 23 Blazers

yeah baby :woot:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*they look better with Bonzi gone*


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I look away briefly to find some stats and when I look back, we are up eight!! What happened?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*are you all watching the game ???*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yeah he has not started the year off to well has he.....

but he will.. he is far to talented.....

hey Ann Scholtz is still with them....


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*anne is terrific !*

i am glad !


Not much D by the Blazers here.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Q at the PG spot with an assist

(Note: Watchout Wheels and Rice I do play by play)


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ha ha*

:laugh:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*T. B*

Are we the only ones here??

Block by Wallace !!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: T. B*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Are we the only ones here??
> 
> Block by Wallace !!!!


I'm here! Great game! Go Blazers!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think so Jackie...

Cimalee is around too....


I like the 2nd units energy

Q, McInnis, Patterson, Wallace and Stepania

enter Wells


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*well thats why i maintain*

We DO have a bench !!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*good lord*

Cleveland has had 3 games in 5 days..
yet they look so fresh.

oh see how effective Sheed is under the basket??
If only we could keep him there..

oh man what a put back by wallace !!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yeah. me too....

I just think we are not hitting our strides yet this year. It will happen.


boy Sheed is throwing up a ton of bricks tonight


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*yeah but he has been good under the basket*

but what's with these wild toss ups by him??


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

someone told him he was our 6'-11" SG :rofl:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Aflac Trivia Question:

Who holds the NCAA record for rebounds in a three year career, with 1751?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

man... I sure wish we could get Ilgauskas...

Davis and Patterson for Z?????

anyone?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Wallace? Jordan?

3 year.... hmmmmmmmm dont know!!!!

why do all the nobodies look good playing against us all the time?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> man... I sure wish we could get Ilgauskas...
> 
> Davis and Patterson for Z?????
> ...


Sounds great to me!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Wallace? Jordan?
> 
> 3 year.... hmmmmmmmm dont know!!!!
> ...


It must be someone on one of these teams, either past or present.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Bonzi is zero for 6*

yets keeps shooting from outside

where is the coaching to stop him????????

He went into the basket and surprize..it went in.

One thing here tonight really concerns me..
They are just going to the basket and scoring on Portland.
I don't see anybody stopping them.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yeah, that is what I figured too... 

Zach is pretty much the real deal... wow! What effort he has. Build around this man child!

Damon is doing great on James...

great pass by Damon. foul . Zach to the line


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Damon has shut down Lebron*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Give him his due.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

How many points does James have? Who are the leading scorers? NBA.com didn't seem to be working for me a while ago, does anyone have any other sites they use for instant stats?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Zach is going to be THE BEST PLAYER ON THE TEAM*

WAIT A MINUTE !
stop the presses..
he already is.:yes: :grinning:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Damon is having a great game...

he did well in the Utah game too until he twisted his ankle

DA is out tonight by the way


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*I can't get over the fact*

that Lebron can't keep up with Damon..:laugh:

But in all fairness,this team has been on the road..
They look out of gas.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I just went from a basketball veteran to a star

:banana: :bbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you can say what you want about Damon...... 

but he is quick!

McInnis has looked good with his shot both games so far


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*that's nice*

I went from 4 stars to three...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*I am shocked how well he has played*

Lebron !
Lebron looked like he was at a picnic and swatting flies..:laugh:


oh my gosh what a finishing play by RANDOLPH !!!!!!!!!!
MANCHILD is reborn right here in Ripcity.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I just went from a basketball veteran to a star
> 
> :banana: :bbanana: :gbanana:


Congratulations!!

I must say though that I've thought you were a star for a long time! It's nice that bbb.net finally agree with me!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I just voted for you Jackie :woot:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Good 2nd quarter

54 - 39 at the half

yes, I think the Cavs are out of gas..


our D is still not quite there but doing better


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*thanks T. B.*

and me for you !!:grinning:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

for some reason, I liked seeing sheed get emotional when stepania tried to take that charge and he didn't get it. Nice to see sheed sticking up for his team mates.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

they have been saying, and I have seen it in the past. how well Sheed roots on his teammates

and Cheeks has said he is one o f the smart ones and lets Sheed talk advice on the bench during a game.

Good deal for Sheed...


are we maturing as a team finally?

might be nice


now if we can only learn our plays!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*hey..what the heck ??*

It went from 4 back down to 3 again..
God knows I watch those closely..


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

15 pts 9 boards for Z-bo at the half. Diop, I can't belive he was a top-10 pick, I'd take Stepania over him right now lol.


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

I didn't think I'd ever see the time when Mighty Mouse and McInnis would be on at the same time and they'd be playing better then when Bonzi was on.....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

actually they played a lot together in the Utah game

I think McInnis is better as a shooting guard... better than a PG
his shot is going down lately

Bonzi is not doing well, so that is probably a good deal for us to have McInnis in now

Bonzi will get it....

will Zach get a 30 and 18 game :woot:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ok I have missed the boat lately..

why has Patterson been hurt?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: hey..what the heck ??*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> It went from 4 back down to 3 again..
> God knows I watch those closely..


I boosted it back up for you.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*oh my gosh*

This is the happiest moment of my life..:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

speech Jackie..... speech

:allhail:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

nice Zach

he gets it in the low post

then passes out of the double team to an open Damon who hits the three

:allhail: Zach

very very nice


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ZACH AND DAMON PLAY WELL TOGETHER*

HOW'S THAT??haha
but seriously,they do !!

Damon has won me back tonight.

stoudamire in double figures...
zach off the charts,
I am in heaven.

Go Blazers


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: oh my gosh*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> This is the happiest moment of my life..:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I'm glad I was able to cheer you up but I'm worried about you!:laugh:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Bonzi hits an open 3 

Blazers by 20 on the next possession


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Good game*

Wallace jacking up too many long shots..
he is so darn effective in close..
but the bench has looked great !!

Maybe there is hope in Blazerville.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Good game*

Wallace jacking up too many long shots..
he is so darn effective in close..
but the bench has looked great !!

Maybe there is hope in Blazerville.

Zach the Manchild is so much fun to watch.

My sis couldn't figure out why the game is not available to non
cable folks..
Is that true??

that is goofy..
it posted twice.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yeah but a team that shoots way to many threes ends up with just what happens....

no D on the bounce back and a Darius mile slam dunk

there was no D to back it up.... (although it was a long bounce, in their defense)

a balance of inside and outside game is needed. In Utah they had no outside game... tonight some shots are falling and there is some fast break points.. better D!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ah Paul Silas

Creighton U... three year career with 1751 rebounds....


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Aflac Trivia Question:
> 
> Who holds the NCAA record for rebounds in a three year career, with 1751?


Paul Silas!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

now an 11 point game

what did Silas say at the time out?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Zach no scoring in the third*

and all of a sudden no D..
they are catching up quick..:no: 

say it ain't so joe..

Do something Blazers !!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

36 - 22 CAVS in the paint

who would have thought this with Zach the man child in....

our big lineup is not holding its own against them in the paint


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Did Ilgauskas change his number to 11 this year?

they said he is honoring Sabas!

kewl

he and Stepania... way cool


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Boy Darius is awkward as a point guard*

Is that a normal position for him??

Lebron is just plain off.
But he is a highschooler and tired on the road...
Or...Is Damon playing him that well??

68 - 55 Portland ahead..

Gosh I am glad basketball is back.

another great feed by Damon to Zach !!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*T.B.*

But i think it's strange for him to take Sabas's number if there is 
ANY hope for him coming back..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Man I am drooling at the thought of a Ilgauskas - Randolph - Wallace front line....


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 36 - 22 CAVS in the paint
> 
> who would have thought this with Zach the man child in....
> ...


Davis isn't a big scorer, Wallace plays on the outside quite a bit and Wells hasn't been as strong as we hoped. Who else is there on the inside besides Zach?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Be still my heart..*

Can we get him???


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: T.B.*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> But i think it's strange for him to take Sabas's number if there is
> ANY hope for him coming back..


I have heard it said that if Sabas does come back this spring.. he will give it up for him


I doubt Sabas will come back, but it would be nice if he did. Jega!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*well,it is not Zach's best night on D*

But everything else is terrific..

Their big guys are going right to the basket and scoring..
that's not good.

ooooh oh..
Better play D or they will let this game slip..
lead down to 10.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

The lead is down to 10. 

Go Blazers!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

come on Nash... anything but Zach and Sheed for Ilgauskas..

come on pull the trigger for Ilgauskas.... make them take something for him...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*That would be a dream to see him back*

My favorite Blazer of all time.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> The lead is down to 10.
> 
> Go Blazers!


Shades of Utah???


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Yao, Stepania, and Ilgauskas are all honoring Sabas with #11... 

Ouch Jordan... All you have is Lebron.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*On a down note*

Davis has not looked good.. 
Is it the groin still??

oh Bonzi...go closer !!!

Zach with 4th foul..

it is slipping


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

That is quite a tribute for those international players to do that

others love Sabas as much as we do...

man I am missing him

soon we can draft his sons!!!! :woot:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Shades of Utah???


I hope not!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

down to 7

too many outside shots


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> That is quite a tribute for those international players to do that
> 
> others love Sabas as much as we do...
> ...


How old are they? How tall are they?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Gulp and i hate to say it*

But Sheed is missing in action..

Bonzi 4 for 13


7 for 27 from the field


oh no...

big rebound wallace !!

but his shot is awol


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> How old are they? How tall are they?


CFFI knows there names and ages... 3 boys I know (Could be our SF, PF and C of the future.. with awesome passing skills)

I do not remember





good ball movement on that last set.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

As long as our lead is going to be single digits, the final score better be 97-88!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*I saw a picture of his kids*

They are big for their young ages..

there was a bogus story on the net about them last year,it said
they were huge.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

How about 97 - 92??? 

I think Zach needs to be included on the smart player list...

he is impressive, has composure


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> CFFI knows there names and ages... 3 boys I know (Could be our SF, PF and C of the future.. with awesome passing skills)
> ...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Attention all cars*

all points alert..

Tracy Murray has been kidnapped..

where is he when we need a shot so badly ???

Q FOR HIS SECOND THREE POINTER !!!!!!!!

good play for sheed...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Q is putting in some good minutes

2x 3's


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*any clues why sheed misses so many up close*

that should have been a gimmee


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*where is murray??*

He did make the team.
Wonder why no playing time.

Q. having a good game..
But I could get around him and score..


Go JEFF !!!
good shot.

82 - 67


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am impressed with our bench tonight

McInnis with the spinning shot. and in...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...looks like the Blazers are gonna win it. Zach is having a good game, while LeBron is not.

Still, 6/4/6 is not bad for an off night.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*the bench is better than some thought*





5 cleveland
23 portland 

bench scoring


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Murray played the last minute of the Utah game

threw up 2x desperation threes.......

should not have been considered shots to be kept track of.

so maybe he will get some garbage minutes tonight


Seems Q is ahead of him as backup SG along with McInnis


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...looks like the Blazers are gonna win it. Zach is having a good game, while LeBron is not.
> 
> Still, 6/4/6 is not bad for an off night.


Is that all he has? Wow! I knew he was having an off night but I didn't know he was that off.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

does this thread count as post padding?

have we caught up with Chicago yet?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ohh*

I turned the game off..i missed him then.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Damon just ran him ragged*


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Murray played the last minute of the Utah game
> 
> threw up 2x desperation threes.......
> ...


People were saying that with DA and RP out last game that Q should have gotten some PT. I also was surprised that Murray only got one minute.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...looks like the Blazers are gonna win it. Zach is having a good game, while LeBron is not.
> 
> Still, 6/4/6 is not bad for an off night.


For an 18 year old with $100 mill 

I would say it is still a pretty good night in the NBA

our expectations are set too high on this kid I think

That is a good game still

He is VERY mature. I am impressed with him. ANd he answers all questions after a game too with lots of media there..

Good job LeBron's mom... you did well

She is at the game.. way cool mom!



My son is just starting basketball.... one can hope right....
I gave him a name so he can be called "A.C.".... so if he does well in sports... he can use that


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Damon hasn't been getting 12 assists like he said he would, but he has been our team leader.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Melo*

Was awesome again..tonight.
Look out !

You thought it was hard to win in Denver before ??

Jeff is awesome tonight !!!

now there is zone defense!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Man I would give anything for Melo.... except for Zach

can you imagine if we had Melo and Zach????

and Q develops..............

where is the salivation/drool smilie????


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Melo is the better player*

Lebron is flashier.


Q FOR ANOTHER 3 POINTER !!!!

AND ANOTHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Melo*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Was awesome again..tonight.
> Look out !
> 
> You thought it was hard to win in Denver before ??


Some crazy things happening in the NBA. Denver beating the Kings, Bucks blowing out the Bulls, Warriors beating the Sixers...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Q with another three

wow............ Murray who????


Man I woudl hate to arm wrestle with Dale...

28 - 5 bench for PDX


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

GIVE EM HELL QYNTEL!!!

(as a friend of mine would say)


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Q IS GOING NUTS*

whoooooo hooo:yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ok.. trade Q

he just missed a shot

:rofl:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*he was in too close*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

go bench

go bench

get rid of the starters and play the bench....


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*and keep bonzi on the bench*



109 -88 kings lose to Denver..


Blazers up by 20 points !!

Zach is unstoppable under the basket.

Woods is graceful running with the ball..
here comes Murray.

this is thrilling !!
Oh Blazers..you are so good when you play 48 minutes.

Stepania made an outside shot !!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I want Melo on our team 

Ilgauskas, Randolph, Melo and Q. who will be my PG?

Murray in the game

Q looking good


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Zach has 19 pts, 13 rebs...nice


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ruben Boomtje

Stepania sure looks like Dud from far away
same game too...

Vladimir with the nice shot for the chalupas

holy cow... did we know he could shoot a jumper?????


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boomtje at C, Stepania at PF
Murray, Woods and McInnis

kind of a cool lineup


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*well i have said even before season started*

Melo is waaaay beyond Lebron.

Lebron gets more notice because he is "chosen" and flashy.

But Melo has the whole package.

And what a charming good looking young man..
man oh man what a smile.
And he is nice..

Zach 21 points and tons of rebounds and assists..


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Ruben BB and Stepania frontcourt, lol...


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I was just saying that Q needed to fly instead of putting up jumpers, then he went up for a breakaway oop- but the pass was a bit up & behind him. He hit his elbow on the rim.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*this has been a fun game*




Snow down to 1000 feet.:uhoh:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ruben is a very good FT shooter at 81%

104 - 81

boy my predictions have been lousy so far in the prediction threads.... (I said 97 - 92 I think)

but I did get Portland right


this has been fun tonight. thanks all!


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: and keep bonzi on the bench*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Stepania made an outside shot !!!


The open 15-foot jumper is actually his shot.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*I have always supported Rubens play*

He is a hard worker..

Hey,Portland has the Lebron stopper..
Damon !:laugh:

Paul Allen,
Please give Zach a huge contract when you can.
He is Portland's hope for the future.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

104 - 85 PDX

I am impressed with LeBron........ very mature young man. Seems to be very humble. He and Melo are going to be good for this league


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Ruben is a very good FT shooter at 81%
> 
> 104 - 81
> ...


My 97-88 was slightly off as well but I'm not about to complain! I've been happy with the Blazers so far this season! Go Blazers!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: I have always supported Rubens play*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Hey,Portland has the Lebron stopper..
> Damon !:laugh:


lol...

I thought LeBron would dominate Damon. He has about 9-10 inches height advantage.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

Q went 3-3 from 3point land. not bad at all


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: I have always supported Rubens play*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Hey,Portland has the Lebron stopper..
> Damon !:laugh:




Gotta give damon credit.... he did well. Mo was right!

and 5 assists.. I thought he had more than that.. he had a good game... ran the team well.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Goodnight everybody !*

This was fun..


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Speaking of impressive young players...

Anyone see what Dunleavy is doing to Philly ? 28pts, 9rebs


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Good night Jackie... it was fun... sleep well


I am going to be a Denver fan too, and I like their new colors! Kiki is building a good team


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

McInnis and Q

:allhail:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

21 pts 13 rebs 4 dimes for Z-Bo!

Btw, If Boozer is 6'9" like his listed height, Zach is 6'11" lol....Zach had a good 2 inches on Boozer. Anyways, good game! Qyntel is looking like he will get more P/T, Jeff Mcinnis.....still a ball hog lol...Dale Davis, He was abused tonight by Big Z.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do like Mo as our coach...

congrats Mo.... 100 wins

I think I read somwhere.. its like the 6th fastest rate to 100...


----------

